
What Google engineer James Damore got wrong - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20170811-what-google-engineer-james-damore-got-wrong
======
TheRealDunkirk
So Damore wrote a treatise on how the "diversity mindset" \-- with it's
presumption that both (all?) sexes are equally biologically suited for
technical pursuits -- might actually have a biological component which is
being overlooked or, worse, willfully ignored, and the response to that is,
no, this isn't possible, and that the systemic cultural influences are beyond
his comprehension? So, the answer to his call for further discussion is to
double down on the original argument? Am I reading that right?

